# Go or Now dog food, which one is superior?



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

What are anyone's experience with the Go line of dog foods as well as the Now..? I don't really hear too much about them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I hear lots of great reviews from customer's of the Now, but haven't really heard any from people using Go. Now just seems to be much more popular.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Whichever one your dog does best on


----------



## mytega (Jul 31, 2012)

I fed Go! grain free adult formula for awhile. I think they call it FIT + FREE grain free adult now. I was really happy with it. The ingredient list was impressive; three meals then three meats as the first 6 ingredients. I trust the company and my dogs did well on it. My supplier stopped carrying it, so I switched foods. When I've priced it again it seems expensive, but there is every chance I will feed it again sometime.


----------



## danea (Oct 25, 2008)

I've been feeding for a month Go refresh+renew to 2 of my dogs, recently switched third dog, results are good. Shiny coat, small poop, no tears stains or bad breath. But I add cooked meat as a topper.
Don't see how Now could be superior to Go, sure it has no rendered meat, but dried egg is high on the list, and I seriously doubt canola oil and coconut oil (probably not even cold pressed) are better than good quality chicken fat.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Quite some time back I fed Go Grain Free Endurance with good results. Then they reformulated and changed the names. I have not tried the new formulas. More recently I tried a Now formula because I liked the idea of no rendered meals, but my dogs did not thrive on the food. It is probably better to have more protein coming from meat sources which "meals" provide.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I actually just picked up a bag of the Now Adult Grain-Free. Jackson's been eating Fromm since.... September/October-ish, and doing well, but I was never super happy with his poops on it, lol. We had tried both grain inclusives and grain-frees. I don't know - just wanting to try him out on something different to switch it up for him. He had always done well in the past on Go! but always _hated_ the taste (it was a major chore trying to get him to eat it). Well, he loves this Now Grain-Free so we'll see how it goes. Already I can tell his poops are harder and we're only on day 3. The only downside is that it's more expensive, but it's available at the local Pet Valu 5 mins from my house which is nice.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Love NOW! If I had to pick a favorite dog food, it would be NOW! Only negative I can say is price. Since I would need 4 bags a month of it, I just can't afford it right now. But I have fed their Large Breed Senior, regular senior, regular adult, regular puppy and small breed adult to different dogs and they all did amazing. My smooshfaced dogs did very on the small breed adult. It is small pieces X shaped looks more like cat food to me. The large breed is HUGE pieces and works very well for dogs who gulp their food or can also be used for training treats. 

I have not tried Go dry, but have used their can food, but wasn't really thrilled with it, it was too soupy, but the dogs did like the taste.


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

I have one dog on Now Large Breed Senior. She absolutely loves it and is doing great on it. But she really has no issues with what she can and can't eat. I don't mind the price, but then I used to feed three large dogs and now only having one dog on kibble, it seems like I'm spending hardly anything on dog food anymore. Guess it just depends on what you're used to!


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I use GO! Shine + Sensitivity Duck for my allergy-ridden girl (my younger girl does eat it too because I don't want to have to buy 2 different brands). It's done wonders, she's gained 10 lbs (which she desperately needed), her fur is sooo thick now, she hasn't had a rash or itchy skin since a week into it. 

I definitely recommend GO! to allergy suffering dogs. I think NOW! would be better suited to a dog without allergies. (just my opinion)


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you for all of advice!


----------

